# Whats your go to line for cats on bottom?



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Just curious as to what people are running on there cat rigs? What kind of line, and what poundage? Thinking about switching to braided this year, but not sure yet. Just figured i would see what everyone else is having luck with. Thanks!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

for the last few years I used 20 lb trilene and this year started usiing 40lb stren (mono)


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i use berkley big game 20lbs. mono, and havnt had any problems with it, the great thing about this line is its inexpensive for a great line, alot of guys will use heavier line and rightfully so depending on where there fishing alot of heavy cover, but i feel 20lbs. is good enough as long as you have your drag set pretty good.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Braid has some advatages such as no stretch, sensitivity but offer drawbacks as well such as being very brittle and non forgiving when it comes to fishing around rocks,once nicked, it will break on hooksets and youll be there saying "WTF???" as you reel in nothing but a frayed end.

I used Berkley Big Game in the 20 and 30 lb line for a coupe of years and really liked it, its gotta be one of the best affordable catfish mono lines out there. The bright green color glows like crazy under a black light if you ever fish that way. 

Last year switched over to the Vicious 20 and 30 co-polymer line ( 20 for channel rods and 30 for Blue and flathead outfits) and really like this stuff as good if not better then the BBG line. Very little memory, cast great on my Abu 5000, 6000 and 6500's and is strong as can be, the 20 if snagged and with good knots will test your ability to feel like youll pulling a stump out sometimes before it breaks.

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Berkley Big Game hi-viz green and clear... 20lb for channel rods and 30lb for flathead/blue rods


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i use the Berkley Big Game line in 25-30 lb test the Lo-Vis Green !!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a lot of braid Spiderwire Stealth, its the same line I use when I fish for pike or muskie or when I fish in the ocean. When it comes to mono, I really like Berkley Big Game. I have tried out the BPS excel, but was not to happy with it. I just purchased some Vicious line though and I am going to try that out. Been using 20 pound for channel fishing and 30 for flats and blues.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing but Vicious line for me.

*Channels*
20 # Ultimate
25 # Offshore
*Not a real big fan of braid, but I do have some Vicious 10/50 braid that I'm going to try out this year.

*Flats*
25# Offshore
30 # Ultimate

*Blues*
25# Offshore
30 # Ultimate
50 # Offshore


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I've been using Power Pro braid in 50lb test 12lb dia. for the past couple years. Only had to respool one reel and that was because it was low on line. Only downside I have found so far is that 9 out of 10 times you need to cut the line if snagged. It will very rarely break for me even when I wrap it around a stick to pull on it. Had some 20lb on 1 reel 2 years ago and it always seemed to break. Not sure if I had gotten a bad spool of line or what the situation was there. I started using the braid because I like spinning reels and the heavy mono always seemed to jump off the reel and keep a lot of memory. I don't have those problems using the braid!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Nothing but Vicious line for me.


Hey mellon you still have any one the yellow 30# that I can try? maybe get it to Ryan so I can use it on my 7000's for flats this year


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I usually use 25# stren line. I'll have to try out the big game line this year.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I really like the Vicious as well...30lb for Flats, and I use 20-25lb Vicious or Big Game on my channel cat reels...


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Berkley Big Game 40# test Hi Vis green, with 50# Triple Fish saltwater leaders, been great line have wrestled big Blues and Flatheads out of some of the worst cover you can imagine, we only use the line two times and then we do a complete changeout on every tournament reel, use 4000 yards a season, maybe overkill but we have never lost a good fish during a tournament due to line breakage so I'm not about to change a proven habit..............Doc


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Been using 100lb powerPro for 4 years. You need to tie a mono leader on it to keep from killing yourself on snag breaks. It will fire a 4oz sinker at your head like a rifle bullet. 

It is great line. I respool every 2-3 years and if you catch something in the river, its coming in. You will have to trim a couple of feet off the end every so often as it will begin to fray there as the wax on the line comes off... Comes in red and green too.

FYI...Shimano bought the makers of PowerPro this last December. It will probably be rebranded but hopefully the same quality or better. I even keep the old stuff around the house for different utility purposes. It just doesn't wear out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

20-lb berkly big game in low vis green for fiver flatheads, up to 55-lbs so far.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

spiff's got the idea!!
i like power pro but i also like big game.bought a reel at bass pro and tried excel for about twenty minutes.that was like fishing with a rubber band.was jigging in 40-50 ft of water for hybrids and couldnt get the feel of 3 oz jig with all the stretch in line.cut it off replaced it with power pro that was like 3 yrs ago,the power pro is still on the reel today, although it has been turned over.i never use power pro without a 10ft leader and that leader is always big game.
the only other line i use is stren and thats when i fish crank/spinner baits for them other fish.
been using power pro 7-8 yrs maybe more--- big game forever--and have faith in the above products after yrs of testing none have failed me yet.
prefer powerpro in 30lb---big game mostly 20---stren--10-12lb


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried braids last year and found that it puts alot of wear and tear on my reel and eyes. It is very abrasive and can destroy your stuff. I switched to 20# and 30# Suffix hi-vis yellow mono and it has done very well. It is very strong and abrassion resistant. The only thing I don't like is mono stretches more than I like. If only I could find a line that is delicate on my gear like mono but as sensitive and strong as braid. lol!!!! I sound like a women!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

try vicious you might like it...its really smooth, and very abrasion resistant!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Suffix siege. My favorite out of Stren, Big Game, P-Line, and BPS Excel. I haven't tried vicious yet, so I would like to compare. So far Suffix is the smoothest, extremely low memory and abrasion resistant line I have found.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

this year im using 40 # Stren MagnaFlex, i like it so far. And with fireline mark has been there with me fishing and reeling in frayed line, it really makes ya mad when it happens with a circle hook lol


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Most of the time ill go with anywhere from 20-35lb.(Braid) for channels and for flattys ill use 45-80lb.(Braid) i prefer braid because it offers a higher strech limit and thats what you need to set the hook on giant flattys their mouth is hard as a rock you gotta have some back to your line setting the hook!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I use suffix superbraid, with a berkly big game mono leader, I really like the suffix line Ive tried stren's braid ,powerpro,and the Stren Microfuse ( glorified dental floss) and think the suffix out preforms them all, I use 30# test and man you cant break that stuff, birds nest are practically non existant, and it holds up, My buddy went 2 full seasons using the stuff twice a week at least, with a 150 yd spool. If youve tried braided lines and not liked them try the suffix its good stuff.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

hmm i normally use Spider Stealth it hold up pretty godd next time i go to buy line ill have to try that line


----------

